# Smiths Everest



## phil_kod (Sep 17, 2012)

Hello all.

I have found a 9ct Smiths Everest in very good condition with a gold coloured (plated/rolled?) strap. Before i hand over cash, would anyone please be kind enough to give me a rough estimate of what i should pay for it? I would hate to pay well over the odds, despite how nice it is.

Any help would be much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## phil_kod (Sep 17, 2012)

I forgot to add,

It was presented in 1959. I don't have any codes for it unfortunately.

Thanks


----------



## aroma (Dec 11, 2009)

It depends entirely what it is like - any photos?


----------



## phil_kod (Sep 17, 2012)

No sorry. Pretty sure it's like this but gold

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VINTAGE-SMITHS-EVEREST-CAL-0104-19-JEWELS-WRISTWATCH-MOVEMENT-WORKING-/390991274101?pt=UK_Jewellery_Watches_WatchAccessories_SpareParts_SM&hash=item5b08e56075

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Smiths-Everest-Vintage-Manual-Wind-Up-Watch-Spares-Repairs-/251720765082?pt=UK_Jewellery_Watches_WatchAccessories_SpareParts_SM&hash=item3a9bba0e9a

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mens-Smiths-Everest-19-Jewels-Cal-0104-Vintage-Windup-Watch-Good-Working-Order-/251692716706?pt=UK_Jewelery_Watches_Watches_MensWatches_GL&hash=item3a9a0e12a2


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Have you checked the sales corner? Couple for sale this last week or so


----------



## phil_kod (Sep 17, 2012)

Haven't got it yet. However it is the 1950's Everest Model without the small second dial at the bottom. The second hand has the red/orange tip.

Would Â£250 be way to much for a good condition manual smiths watch?

Would really appreciate the help.

Thanks


----------



## phil_kod (Sep 17, 2012)

It's arrived


----------



## greasemonk (Oct 4, 2012)

very nice phil,a true classic...


----------

